# Lanolin Lotion



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's that time again!

Offered in both Natural Scent and lightly scented with Lavender EO

8 oz for $10 (plus shipping)

I just put in an order for more lanolin. It should arrive next week. I'll take orders until 12/12 and start shipping 12/14


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I would like 3 please! Natural x 2 and lavender x 1. 

Do you accept PayPal?

Thanks! My skin looks like alligator hide, I'm 27 years old and allergic to EVERYTHING! Lol. Dairying is hard on the hands!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Hi Cyndi,

I'd like three of the unscented please.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yea!!!
I'll take 3 Lavender, and 1 unscented. Thanks so much for doing this.:kiss:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paypal is perfectly acceptable!

Lexierowsell: 2 Natural, 1 Lavender

Featherbottoms: 3 Natural

Hercsmama: 3 Lavender, 1 Natural

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Three Lavender for me, please!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I want some but I have to see whats left after I pay bills and make sure everyone has food.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

i would like 6 please. All lavender. I would like to pay via paypal. What is your email?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, paypal for me as well. Just PM me the total with the shipping in it. Do you need my address or do you have it from the last time?


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Could I get one of each? And pay with paypal? Thanks.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lexierowsell: 1 Lavender, 2 Natural

Featherbottoms: 3 Natural

Hercsmama: 3 Lavender, 1 Natural

Kasota: 3 Lavender

Kandmcockrell: 6 Lavender

au natural: 1 Lavender, 1 Natural

Got 'em. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Can you post or pm the PayPal address we need? Also, what about shipping?  thanks so much for doing it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Shipping will be actual shipping costs. I can fit 2 bottles of lotion into a small flat rate box. I'm currently looking into regional box rates since they are lower in some cases than flat rate boxes.

The lanolin came in today. I'll be making up the lotion tomorrow (and making some extra). I will contact those that ordered that I do not have addresses for. payment will be to [email protected]


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Went to make the lotion and did not have enough stearic acid .... ARGHHHH! It is on order and shipped out yesterday. I should receive it Monday. sorry for the delay.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Holy Crow!

I ordered this stuff on Wednesday and it is here today!!!

It shipped from an island off Washington state & I had ordered after the ferry picks up the mail. I am amazed!!! 

I'll be making the lotion this morning!!

Kas, Did the lotion I sent you in the envelope make the trip okay?

I'm thinking all but KandM will be able to ship either small flat rate box or flat rate envelope

I will *not *be making any extra .... I have exactly 21 bottles.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Lotion is made & bottled!

Just waiting for it to cool so I can cap, clean bottles & label.

It looks like I can fit up to 4 bottles into a padded flat rate envelope.

KandM, yours will ship in a medium flat rate box.

I'm sending out PMs with totals and paypal information.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've ordered more bottles so I can make another batch when they arrive if there is any other interest.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm interested but I won't have the money until after the 22nd. Let me know when your close date is.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kas, I have your address, it is under Granny Annie's name!! (WHERE ARE YOU???)

Everything is boxed up & ready to ship. Boxes will ship tomorrow for those that have paid (you should have received an email from USPS with your tracking number).


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Here I am. 

I have been in hiding because I am tired and blue but I'm alive.  

Sent you your payment. Many thanks, Cyndi!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Blue? 

Orange & Pink & Purple would look better on you during these wintery blah days! LOL!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm here too!
Off to get that payment sent!:ashamed:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see the other question, Cyndi. The bottles arrived just fine the way you shipped them last time.  Granny Annie will surely be happy to have more of your lotion.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, my payment will get to you today. I really screwed up and forgot to change the card I was using on there. All weekend I kept trying to figure out why it wouldn't go through.
This morning I called my bank and they told me that card had expired....
Seriously, I am an idiot.:facepalm:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

glorious glorious soft hands! 

My lotions arrived today! The lids had fallen off two of them, but the cream is so nice and thick it didn't make a mess. 

What a super treat it is to have a lotion that both works and doesn't burn the snot out of my chapped, cracked hands.

THANKS MLF!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My lotion arrived, too! yay!!! I had the same issue with two lids coming off but it only made a wee mess and I just used it up on my arms and hands.  

I LOVE this lotion!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Got my lotion yesterday. Thank you so much!!


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

Still waiting. It says that it is still in transit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm going to have to look into finding some sort of shrink band for those lids.

Au natural, hopefully tomorrow?

I'm so glad you ladies like this & it helps.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

If you have any left or going to make more, I would love one of each. 
Thank you


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi Candy
Originally I was going to make a few extra of each because I always seem to have a few folks wanting some after the lotion has been made & shipped.

I only had exactly enough empty bottles on had to fulfill the orders I had. I have other empty bottles on order but do not know when they will be delivered.

I need orders for at least 4 of one or the other to make a good batch of lotion


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Thank you Cindi, Hopefully the next time you make it I will see your msg.
Also thank you for getting back to me so fast 
Candy


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I would order 2 of each. I'd like to give them as gifts to my sisters. I can send payment after the 22nd.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I took the lotion you sent me to an event I had today. A friend of mine wants to know if she can buy a whole batch, you don't need to bottle it she said in a one gallon jug or whatever is fine wih her. But she wants to know if you can make it mint scent? I told her how much you charge for the bottles and she said she didn't care. The local person who used to make her lotion stopped and she has been at a loss since then.

Please let me know particulars about if you will do this. I can put the two of you in touch with each other.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:sing:Mine's here!!


----------



## au natural (Mar 8, 2004)

It came!!!


----------

